# SS 04.05.19 - Toch #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ernst Toch **(1887 - 1964)*

Symphony No. 3, Op. 75
1. _Molto adagio_
2. _Andante tranquillo - Allegro_
3. _Allegro impetuoso - Scherzando_
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!_


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Austrian composer Ernst Toch's Third Symphony. I don't know much about Toch other than he did some film music so this will be a new one for me. I'm looking forward to hearing something new, I hope others will join in. There's a couple recordings of this one but I'll post a YouTube link that is the recording I will be listening to as well.





William Steinberg/Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I will listen this one


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Long a fan of Toch's Third (and its "hissing" machine), I'm fortunate to have the original LP release in my collection.









A stunning performance.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to the Steinberg recording as well which I have in a collection. This one didn't make much of an impression on me before, but I'm happy to give it another go.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Over two years ago I requested that Toch's _3rd_ be added to the list, and now that day has come!

I'll be hearing Alun Francis / Berlin Radio Symphony Orchestra, a great modern equivalent of the classic Steinberg. For those that haven't heard this masterpiece before, do post what you thought of it; I'd be curious to know.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll also go with the Steinberg


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> View attachment 117666


This one for me
Never heard this before so keen to give it a go


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

There seem to be only the Francis and Steinberg performances available...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never heard of this one so I played it before. I'm afraid that Toch didnt tick with me.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Never heard of this one so I played it before. I'm afraid that Toch didnt tick with me.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Definitely a new one for me.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I quite liked this the second time. Perhaps it was because it was chosen for Saturday Symphony, but goes to show works are worth returning to that fail to impress the first time. Thanks for the suggestion RDB.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I'll listen to Francis, I've got his set of all seven, although the Steinberg recording is in the big EMI Icon box.

I used to find Toch, like Hartmann, who I put in the same group of "stodgy modern German symphonists" somewhat bland and uninteresting. But indeed, both are composers who are worth persevering with, I think. This is a very fine work indeed, understandably his best-known Symphony.

Damned good choice for this week!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I thought this symphony was enjoyable but nothing special 
Worth listening to again but not making me want to delve further into his symphonic output
Nice to listen to something new though


----------

